# Out of State Lateral



## Partss11 (Dec 17, 2015)

The wife and I are considering moving to MA to be closer to family. We started in NY, moved to AZ for 5 years and are looking to head back East sometime in the next year or so. Wondering what I'm looking at as far as lateral options. I've seen the Mass.gov exemption stuff, but don't know if they're gonna be like "Oh you're a cop in AZ... that's nice... we don't care." Kinda got that attitude from NY too (and really don't want to go back there). Also, AZ doesn't do civil service, and I've never dealt with a CS job so is a lateral still subject to the exam or do you get a pass? And don't worry, I'm well aware of the cop-blocking atmosphere in the East. Even though we have nice gun laws in AZ we still have a lot of the whiny a**holes.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

This has been discussed on here many times before. Type in "Lateral to mass" in the masscops search function, you will find the answers to your questions. I just typed it in and found a ton of previous threads on this.


----------

